# organizations who wished to learn to build a constructive en



## Tunia

I have another beautifully-constructed sentence... How would you translate into Polish the following:
 A practical workshop on how to work with the new European Parliament organized for EuroNGOs member organizations who wished to learn to build a constructive engagement with conservative Members of the European Parliament (MEPs) and to get acquainted with the new political realities of the European Parliament. 
Please help.
Tunia


----------



## Slovianka

Warsztaty nad praktycznymi aspektami współpracy z nowym Parlamentem Europejskim zorganizowane dla organizacji członkowskich EuroNGO, których celem jest nawiązanie konstruktywnych kontaktów z konserwatywnymi członkami PE oraz zapoznanie się z nowymi realiami politycznymi w PE.

Napisałam o tych "praktycznych aspektach" współpracy, bo myślę, że może chodzić o to, jakie wypełniać formularze, do kogo się zglaszać, itd. A warsztaty, jak z nazwy wynika, muszą być praktyczne.
Istnieje też niewielkie, ale rzeczywiste ryzyko,ze coś niewłaściwie zrozumiałam.


----------



## Tunia

Oto moje tlumaczenie:
Warsztat praktyczny o tym jak współpracować z nowym Parlamentem Europejskim zorganizowany dla organizacji członkowskich EuroNGO, ktore chiałyby nauczyć się budować konstruktywne porozumienie z konserwatywnymi Posłami do Parlamentu Europejskiego (MEPs) oraz zaznajomić się z nowymi realiami politycznymi Parlamentu Europejskiego. 
Twoje tlumaczenie brzmi bardzej 'fachowo'. Jednakże, wydaje mi sie ze te warsztaty sa DLA organizachi czlonkowskich EruoNGO a nie, że są organizowane PRZEZ te organizacje (mam nadzieje, że mnie rozumiesz ;p). Jak uważasz?
Serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## Slovianka

Tak, właśnie zrozumiałam i zaraz poprawiłam w swoim poście . Myślę, że to bardzo dobre tłumaczenie. Dopiero teraz zauważyłam "organizowane dla organizacji", ale nie wiem, czy można to obejść. No i porozumienie zawsze chyba jest konstruktywne. Jak przyjdzie Ci coś do głowy, to zamienisz sobie najwyżej "konstruktywne" na coś innego.


----------



## Slovianka

P.S. Porozumienia mogą też być dla niektórych destrukcyjne (np. pakt Ribbentrop-Mołotow), czyli przynoszące szkodę. Więc w porządku. Na skutek zgrupowania pozytywnych określeń oraz optymistcznego wydźwięku, tekst wydaje się trącić trochę demagogią, chociaż jest tylko informacyjny. Prawdopodobnie jestem przewrażliwona.


----------



## Tunia

mi tez 'konstruktywne' przyszlo do glowy i nawet pasuje mi to slowo. Ten caly tekst jest napisany w takim pompatycznym i sztywnym jezyku, ze 'organizowane dla organizacji' raczej nie przeszkadza  
Jeszcze raz serdecznie dziekuje za pomoc  
Niestety poczatkujacy tlumacze nie maja lekko. Czesto potrzebuja nadzoru i pomocy. Tylko skad uzyskać ową pomoc?? hehe Na szczęście trening czyni mistrza wiec nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak tylko tlumaczyc, tlumaczyc, i jeszcze raz tlumaczyc 
Dziekuje


----------



## Tunia

heh, ale bez demagogii nie byloby wspolczesnej polityki... A powyzsze zdanie pochodzi z rocznego raportu pewnej fundacji.


----------



## Slovianka

Skąd pomoc? Współpraca z dobrą redakcją. Nie zawsze trzeba się zgadzać, ale jest z kim porozmawiać.


----------



## Tunia

Co masz na mysli mowiac 'dobra redakcja'? I w jaki sposob owa redakcja moglaby pomoc?


----------



## Slovianka

Miałam na myśli współpracę z dobrym wydawnictwem. Jeśli tłumaczenie czyta dobry redaktor, który bywa uznanym tłumaczem z tego samego języka, z którego tłumaczysz, możesz się wiele nauczyć. Jeśli kolejne tłumaczenie czyta inny redaktor, znasz różne punkty widzenia. Jako tlumaczka nie musisz się z wszystkim i na wszystko zgadzać. 
Nie lekceważę własnego oczytania i dobrego wyczucia słowa i znajomości języka, zwłaszcza tego na który sie tłumaczy oraz zagadnień, o których się tłumaczy - to bardzo ważne. Ale pisząc o redekacji i pomocy, miałam na myśli to, co napisałam.


----------



## Tunia

Ale chodzi o staż? czy cos w rodzaju praktyk? Moja doświadczenie w dziedzinie tlumaczenie płynie głównie z pracy wolontariackiej. Nie mam udokumentowanego doświadczenia jako takiego. Także moze byc ciezko o prace w dobrym wydawnictwie.


----------



## Slovianka

Ja myślę o pracy na umowę o dzieło czy na umowę zlecenie To prawda, że może być trudno. Są wydawnictwa, które źle płacą, ale są znane i może warto było by mieć coś u nich na początek na koncie, gdyby nie powiodło się z jakimś, z ktorym współpracuje się lepiej. Nie wiem - pewnie trzeba by było przemyśleć, na ile chce się tłumaczyć i nie podchodzić do tego "za wszelką cenę". To była tylko próba udzielenia opartej na faktach odpowiedzi na pytanie (a może było retoryczne?) skąd można czerpać pomoc w pracy tłumacza.


----------



## Tunia

Bardzo dziękuję za rade. Przemysle to. A rezygnacja z tlumaczenia nie wchodzi w gre. Uwazam, ze nie wolno rezygnowac z pasji. Ja uwielbiam tlumaczyc. Jest to zajecia przynoszace duzo satysfakcji i dajace ogromne mozliwosci rozwoju (poszerzanie horyzontow, zdobywanie wiedzy). Jeszcze raz dziekuje za pomoc w tlumaczeniu i za rade


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tunia said:


> Oto moje tlumaczenie:
> Warsztat praktyczny o tym


 
Dla mnie warsztat nie może być ”o czymś” ani „nad czymś”, ale „poświęcony czemuś”, albo „na temat czegos’”.


----------

